# Do I need a lid on a dwarf puffer tank?



## BlazeIt (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm setting up a heavily planted rimless dwarf puffer tank. It's a 10 gallon and I'm hoping on about 2-3 puffers. Will I need a lid? I've read conflicting information on if they're jumpers or not. 

Thank you any comments, any other tips would be appreciated and if you have a dwarf puffer tank you should share a picture!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd suggest it. Puffs can jump, especially if another puff is attacking them.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I personally have never had a dwarf puffer jump. Granted, my tank was very densely planted so they could always zig-zag and get away from each other.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

3 Puffers in a 10 seems like a lot. I have one in my 7.5 gallon heavily planted and I wouldn't want a second, especially after reading how territorial they are.


----------



## BlazeIt (Aug 8, 2015)

falcooo said:


> 3 Puffers in a 10 seems like a lot. I have one in my 7.5 gallon heavily planted and I wouldn't want a second, especially after reading how territorial they are.


I've been reading up on the puffers a lot and it seems like the males are mainly the territorial ones. I'm planning on 1 male and 2 females so hopefully there's not much aggression. The tank is going to be heavily planted though and I plan to watch the tank once they're in it. If there's a problem I'll solve it.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool. Also I believe most aggression is over food sources, so a steady flow of snails and shrimp might help reduce aggression too.


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

I have 3 in a 40B. I wouldn't worry about them jumping if you have enough plants for them to dart around. The only time mine get nippy is at feeding and even then they don't chase each other much or very far. I feed mine bloodworms with a turkey baster. That way I can keep track of how much each one eats. Sexing puffers is not easy they have to be mature to see the wrinkles and spot patterns. if you watch them at the LFS for a bit you can get a sense for which ones get along. Make sure you acclimate them slowly to your tank, they aren't fond of water parameter changes.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Strongly suggest a lid with very minimal to no gaps preferably. Lost 1 female to jumping lid-less.. second got though a small gap for canister intake they were chased into jumping to their deaths even in a densely planted tank.. the male was the worst hunter of the bunch so his solution for getting food (not that it wasn't freaking plentiful with forever in-tank black worms and snails everywhere) was to get rid of the better hunters =.=


----------



## BlazeIt (Aug 8, 2015)

Well since it seems there's no straight answer I think I'll plant the tank heavily and go from there. I'm still not 100% on puffers because I have no clue how much they'll be because I have to special order them from my lfs , but whatever goes into the tank I'll watch closely and might add a lid just to be safe


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

BlazeIt said:


> Well since it seems there's no straight answer I think I'll plant the tank heavily and go from there. I'm still not 100% on puffers because I have no clue how much they'll be because I have to special order them from my lfs , but whatever goes into the tank I'll watch closely and might add a lid just to be safe


Where is Florida are you? They're like $3 at my LFS in St. Pete.


----------



## BlazeIt (Aug 8, 2015)

falcooo said:


> Where is Florida are you? They're like $3 at my LFS in St. Pete.


I'm up a little past Orlando. I'll have to ask my lfs how much it'll be, but that gives me hope!


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

I love our puffer we got 3 to begin with in a 29 gallon and 2 died within days we guess the bigger one picked on them but he is a red eyed puffer so they where over 25 each but by far the coolest fish we have out of all of our tanks in his tank we have about 8 guppies, a Danio, Corry cats, and Chinese algae eaters he love to eat the baby guppies and loves snails and blood worms 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

I just relized this post was 3 days ago sorry 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BlazeIt (Aug 8, 2015)

jboone82590 said:


> I just relized this post was 3 days ago sorry
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Don't be sorry! He is adorable though, I was looking at the red eye puffers and they are incredibly cute but I do not have the funds for one


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah they are awesome I want another one or a bigger one or some pea puffers just don't have the room we have 5 tanks total already lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BlazeIt (Aug 8, 2015)

jboone82590 said:


> Yeah they are awesome I want another one or a bigger one or some pea puffers just don't have the room we have 5 tanks total already lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Haha I completely get that, we're at about 4 tanks atm  Mts affects everyone lol


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah I know it's crazy lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

